# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  schouder; lichte beschadiging kraakbeen

## ajoin007

Hallo,

bij aanhoudende pijn in mijn linkerschouder ben ik doorverwezen geweest voor een artroscopie. Daar is gebleken dat ik bovenaan mijn humeruskop een lichte beschadiging heb van het kraakbeenweefsel. Dit is waarschijnlijk te wijten aan powertraining. In mijn dagelijkse handelingen heb ik eigenlijk geen last van mijn schouder enkel wanneer ik deze belast. Volgens mijn dokter zou ik terug mogen herbeginnen met trainen en kan de pijn op termijn zelfs weggaan. Ik maak me eerder zorgen dat de toestand zal verslechteren door terug te trainen. Daarmee dat ik hier eens een 2e opinie vraag.

----------

